
Amazon Is Looking to Build a Second U.S. Headquarters Worth $5B - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-07/amazon-hunting-for-second-u-s-headquarters-to-host-50-000-staff
======
kogepathic
First, the Bloomberg headline is incorrect. The actual Amazon headline is:
_Amazon to Build Second HQ in North America_ [0]

Amazon does not specifically say that HQ2 needs to be in the US.

So I would ask, why not put HQ2 in Vancouver?

Okay, yes, house prices are unrealistic, but hear me out:

1\. Not in the US (helpful for any non-American employees who can't get a visa
or no longer want to live in the US)

2\. Easy for Americans to work there

3\. Close proximity to Seattle

4\. Canadian salaries are typically lower than America, so this could be a
huge boon to Canadians working in tech that they're finally paid similar to US
counterparts and/or Amazon can save a bundle on salary costs by paying the
Canadian market rate...

[0]
[https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17044620011](https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17044620011)

